# Haunted Places around Mississauga



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to that Cawthra Estate that's supposedly haunted, nothing there. Any of you have any stories about ghosts and the like or know any supposedly haunted places around?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

i work at an old building(we call it the court house) and once and a while when we one of us are alone we hear noises.There'll be someone walking up and down the hall and no ones there,loud bangs and well check if a co worker is trying to get in,again no one there.There is a basement area we're told not to go into and the weird thing is there are cells in it.Trippy stuff went on in that building over the years and apparently it was built over an insane asylum.
I've only heard phantom knocking once while in there alone,nothing since


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Edutainment said:


> I went to that Cawthra Estate that's supposedly haunted, nothing there. Any of you have any stories about ghosts and the like or know any supposedly haunted places around?


Haven't seen anything haunted around here


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Edutainment said:


> I went to that Cawthra Estate that's supposedly haunted, nothing there.


You just provided an accurate description of all haunted places everywhere 

Start a thread on TGP on this subject. It sure brings out teh st00pid over there. Almost as much as Dumble / Robben Ford / Al Gore / John Mayer


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Here in Ottawa the old jail, which is now the International Hostel for travellers, is purported to be haunted. It is also the place of the last public execution, by hanging, in Canada.

Brian


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The home of Hazel McCallion maybe?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

People at work are convinced its haunted... Ive seen nothing until the other day I looked onto the buildings security camera monitor and saw a black shape hover over a co worker, who didn t notice, then it flew off. I stood there for a moment and then clued in. Flies


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> You just provided an accurate description of all haunted places everywhere
> 
> Start a thread on TGP on this subject. It sure brings out teh st00pid over there. Almost as much as Dumble / Robben Ford / Al Gore / John Mayer


Yeah, the only appearances and disappearances that you'll come across in those places is that of your money...it disappears from your pocket and appears in the owner's pocket.

There's nothing exceptional about old buildings making noises. Buildings are no different than old cars, things will start to rattle and squeak after a few years.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> People at work are convinced its haunted... Ive seen nothing until the other day I looked onto the buildings security camera monitor and saw a black shape hover over a co worker, who didn t notice, then it flew off. I stood there for a moment and then clued in. Flies


Most ghost hunters don't clue in...especially if they have a TV show.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

http://www.hauntedhamilton.com/index.html


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.cuchulainnsirishpub.com/index.html is apparently haunted, which is interesting, 'cos there's a preschool upstairs.


----------

